# nail polish?



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Im statring to notice that a lot of MMA fighters wher black nail polish on there toes and I dont understand why. Is there an extaual reason why Chuck Liddell would paint his toe nails? I really hope there a lodical explanation because it looks pritty stupid.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

i don't know. Trigg does it as well. It's wierd. I can't see a reason other then they are creepy.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

so far ive seeen Chuck , Trigg , Leben & hughes (hughes is the only one with a logical explanation, he was mocking/disssing twinke toes frank trigg hahahaha) war hughes!

For the other guys i have no idea, but it sounds pretty fruity too me


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah it is a little girly, but a sign that you are not affraid of what people think. But more over when Hughes did it I was like ROFL (oh no he didn't) And then backed his trash talking up with 2 poundings


----------



## GI Hell (Aug 30, 2006)

It was my understanding that the nail polish was a hardener, and used to hide nail injuries from their opponents who want to foot stomp. My source on this is not totally reliable, so if someone knows for sure, plz post.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

it might be. It sorta makes sense. Trigg wears it cause he gets pedicurers. He said that when he was announcing once.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

GI Hell said:


> It was my understanding that the nail polish was a hardener, and used to hide nail injuries from their opponents who want to foot stomp. My source on this is not totally reliable, so if someone knows for sure, plz post.



This could be so but would'nt the painted toenail then just become a really obvious target for an opponent? My toenails are messed up and if I went on National TV I would want something to cover them up. It could just be vanity.


----------

